# BEST OF SKYLINES OF 2015



## whitefox011

so here is my opinion on the best skylines by 2015 
1.hong kong (no one is near)
2.shanghai(wins marginaly over new york)
3.new york
4.tokyo
5.dubai
6.bangkok
7.seoul
8.mumbai(highest growth rate exceptional! falls marginally behind seoul)
9.toronto(low growth)
10.kuala lampur

p.s my list is based on overall skyline of city not just on supertalls
post your lists


----------



## deekshith

My list.

Hong kong
New york
Shanghai
Guangzhou 
Shenzen
Chicago
Bangkok 
Dubai
Tianjin
Mumbai (If it is 2020)


----------



## guy4versa

my list more to most drastic change in city skyline 
1 dubai
2 newyork
3 shanghai
4 shenzhen
5 london
6 kuala lumpur
7 guangzhou
8 abu dhabi
9 moscow
10 beijing


----------



## HK999

whitefox011 said:


> so here is my opinion on the best skylines by 2015
> 1.hong kong (no one is near)


I agree, but other cities are catching up, especially Shanghai and New York.



whitefox011 said:


> 3.new york(*slow growth rate*)


:lol: :rofl: 
Sorry man, but New York is having like the biggest boom since the 30's...


----------



## blackroseimmortal

1.dubai
2.new york
3.istanbul
4.london
5.moscow
6.shangai
7.paris
8.frankfurt
9.toronto
10.kuala lampur


----------



## 1Filipe1

1. New York
2. Hong Kong
3. Chicago
4. Shanghai
5. Dubai
6. Toronto
7. Miami
8. Singapore
9. Los Angeles
10. Paris


----------



## haikiller11

New York
Shanghai
Hongkong
Dubai
Toronto
Singapore
Tokyo
Tianjin
London
Moscow


----------



## seldomseen

Interesting thread, but what are the criteria being used to determine which city makes the list?


----------



## 1Filipe1

seldomseen said:


> Interesting thread, but what are the criteria being used to determine which city makes the list?


your opinion..


----------



## KuwarOnline

blackroseimmortal said:


> 1.dubai
> 2.new york
> *3.istanbul*
> 4.london
> 5.moscow
> 6.shangai
> 7.paris
> 8.frankfurt
> 9.toronto
> 10.kuala lampur


Istanbul??? well if this city can make it to ur list...then why not Mumbai?? :bash:


----------



## [email protected]

Well, obviously Hong Kong, New York and Shanghai will still be the Top 3 skylines in 2015. If you asked about the best skyline in 2030 things might be different, but 2 years is simply not enough time to change a skyline significantly.

That being that there are a number of skylines that will change dramatically during the next years, f.e.:

Tianjin
Shenzhen
Mumbai
Seoul
Chongqing
Jakarta
:


----------



## whitefox011

seldomseen said:


> Interesting thread, but what are the criteria being used to determine which city makes the list?


well i used this wiki link for reference for my list http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_with_most_skyscrapers
it gives a very good idea about the situation in 2015 going by this link it says mumbai has more buildings u/c than the buildings in top 10 contenders COMBINED


----------



## whitefox011

HK999 said:


> I agree, but other cities are catching up, especially Shanghai and New York.
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :rofl:
> Sorry man, but New York is having like the biggest boom since the 30's...


i meant the growth rate in new york is slow compared to other cities such as mumbai,dubai,bangkok,seoul,etc


----------



## Hudson11

New York has to be No. 1 for me with towers like these finished by then


----------



## Aldahir0258

PANAMA CITY


----------



## Uaarkson

Are there any cities right now beating NYC in the supertall category? If there are, they won't be for long.


----------



## Gudavalli

1. Hong Kong
2. Shenzhen
3. Shanghai
4. Dubai
5. Chicago
6. New York
7. Singapore
8. Seoul
9. Panama City
10. Gold Coast

I'm expecting Shenzhen to take the top spot considering it has 30+ proposed/approved/under construction/completed supertalls at the moment


----------



## cfredo

Uaarkson said:


> Are there any cities right now beating NYC in the supertall category? If there are, they won't be for long.


At the moment there are four cities with more completed/topped-out supertalls:
Dubai, Hongkong, Chicago and Guangzhou.

by ZZ-II
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/22508016/Supertall City Ranking January 2013.pdf

@Gudavalli
Yeah, Shenzhen is probably the only city with the potential to beat Dubai in terms of supertalls.


----------



## Dr.StrangeLove

*1. New York
2. Hong Kong
3. Chicago
4. Shanghai
5. Dubai
6. Toronto
7. Miami
8. Shenzen
9. Los Angeles
10. Houston*


----------



## ProdayuSlona

I've already posted my list a few months ago in another thread, but I've changed it a bit since so....


1.Hong Kong
2.Shanghai 
3.New York
4.Chicago 
5.Tokyo
6.Singapore
7.Kuala Lumpur
8.Dubai
9.Moscow
10.Seoul


----------



## tita01

for me

-shangai
-hong kong
-dubai
-new york
-chicago

-bangkok
-manila
-jakarta
-kuala lumpur
-panama


----------



## jaysonn341

My list and justifications: 

1. Hong Kong (Skyscrapers with a mountain backdrop. How can you beat this?)
2. Shanghai (Epic sea of skyscrapers, plus the three supertalls next to each other)
3. New York (Incredible density, great heritage architecture) 
4. Chicago (Well layered skyline, good density and just visually appealing)
5. Guangzhou (Very well planned CBD, several supertalls making great height)
6. Shenzhen (Completion of Pingan tower with other supertalls makes a great skyline)
7. London (Nice cluster of buildings, historical lowrises blend well in the skyline)
8. Chongqing (Skyline looks very dense with the occasional tall building)
9. Dubai (Epic cluster of skyscrapers around the main road, with the Burj Khalifa)
10. Gold Coast (I just love the stretch of skyscrapers, with the Q1 spire in the middle)

Other special mentions with nice skylines but not in top 10:
Kuala Lumpur, Melbourne, Toronto, Los Angeles, Frankfurt, Singapore, Manila, Jakarta, Beijing, Bangkok, Nanjing and Tokyo.


----------



## blackroseimmortal

KuwarOnline said:


> Istanbul??? well if this city can make it to ur list...then why not Mumbai?? :bash:


İ think you have no idea about the new and planned constructions in İstanbul, i m talking according to 2015


----------



## archilover

my list

1.dubai
2.shanghai
3.hong kong
4.new york
5.chicago
6.kuala lumpur
7.singapore
8.toronto
9.shenzhen
10.guangzhou


----------



## thiagomiau

New York
Sao Paulo
Rio de Janeiro
Dubai
Chicago
Toquio
...


----------



## owenrita121

blackroseimmortal said:


> İ think you have no idea about the new and planned constructions in İstanbul, i m talking according to 2015


I take it you don't know how long it takes to build a skyscraper then, if you like cranes then it would be a good skyline, but who thinks cranes are pretty?:bash:


----------



## luis4083

whitefox011 said:


> so here is my opinion on the best skylines by 2015
> 1.hong kong (no one is near)
> 2.shanghai(wins marginaly over new york)
> 3.new york(slow growth rate)
> 4.tokyo
> 5.dubai
> 6.bangkok
> 7.seoul
> 8.mumbai(highest growth rate exceptional! falls marginally behind seoul)
> 9.toronto(low growth)
> 10.kuala lampur
> 
> p.s my list is based on overall skyline of city not just on supertalls
> post your lists


Mumbai? Wow that's crazy, they had a lot of buildings but not impressive ...Honestly there are more qualified City for best skyline like Los Angeles, Dubai etc....It's OK to say your opinion but, you have to know the difference between reality and hallucination, we talk about year 2015 not 2050


----------



## Manitopiaaa

cfredo said:


> At the moment there are four cities with more completed/topped-out supertalls:
> Dubai, Hongkong, Chicago and Guangzhou.
> 
> by ZZ-II
> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/22508016/Supertall City Ranking January 2013.pdf
> 
> @Gudavalli
> Yeah, Shenzhen is probably the only city with the potential to beat Dubai in terms of supertalls.


That pdf is old
New York has 6 completed or topped-out supertalls as of today:

Bank of America Tower (2008)
Chrysler Building (1930)
Empire State Building (1931)
New York Times Building (2007)
One57 (2013)
One World Trade Center (2013)

That puts New York on par with Chicago and Hong Kong. Note that neither Chicago nor Hong Kong have supertalls in the pipeline and Chicago's last supertall was 2009 and Hong Kong's was in 2010. In the next 10 years New York should nearly triple the number of supertalls with

15 Penn Plaza
225 West 57th Street
34th and 10th Street
432 Park Avenue (U/C)
Girasole
Hudson Place North Tower
One Manhattan West
Three World Trade Center (U/C-On Hold)
Two World Trade Center (On Hold)
Verre Tower


----------



## Amastroi2017

My top 10 would be:
1. New York
2. Guangzhou
3. Hong Kong
4. Shanghai
5. Shenzhen
6. Dubai
7. Chongqing
8. Chicago
9. Toronto
10. Dalian


----------



## ChipBoard

I don't know but New York, Toronto, Hong Kong really do it for me.


----------



## KillerZavatar

1. Shenzhen
2. Guangzhou
3. Shanghai
4. Tianjin
5. Hong Kong
6. Dubai
7. New York
8. Wuhan
9. Mumbai
10. Seoul

honorable mentions: Chongqing, Busan, Nanjing


----------



## ThatOneGuy

1. Milton, Canada
2. Mbabane, Swaziland
3. Banlund, Cambodia


----------



## Denjiro

O.O Lol ^^
Actually it's Ban Lung..


----------



## elliot

From another thread:

Here's a skyline look from 2004 and one for the _near future_ (much of the future render would qualify for 2015 or 2016 except for the one Mirvish/Gehry tower (of 3 proposed) and one Oxford/Foster tower (of 4 proposed) I included which, if approved would be more like 2020 or so). The Holt Renfrew tower and a couple of others would likely be circa 2017. 

Nonetheless, most of what you see is finished, topped off, uc/ (or soon to be).

Many, many projects missing simply because they would be lost in the clutter and many others are blocked from this POV. 

*Hopefully, despite all my caveats, you'll get a good idea of change from 2004 to 2015*. 


Click on the *LARGE RENDER links* for a much better look.

*2004 view*










*LARGE RENDER*


*Future View*











*LARGE RENDER*


Enjoy.


----------



## isaidso

HK999 said:


> :lol: :rofl:
> Sorry man, but New York is having like the biggest boom since the 30's...


He has Toronto listed as 'low growth' as well. :nuts:


----------



## isaidso

*Best Skylines by 2015*

01. New York
02. Shanghai
03. Hong Kong
04. Chicago
05. Toronto

06. Guangzhou
07. Bangkok
08. Dubai
09. Tokyo
10. Mumbai


----------



## isaidso

jaysonn341 said:


> My list and justifications:
> 
> 7. London (Nice cluster of buildings, historical lowrises blend well in the skyline)


What cluster are you referring to? If you put all of London's skyscrapers together in one spot, you'd perhaps get a 'top 20' cluster. London's just in the infancy of skyscraper construction. They're off to a good start, but they'll likely need another 20-30 years to make any top 10 list.


----------



## Innsertnamehere

Agreed. While London's skyline is beautiful, it is too small to really get close.

As for toronto's "slow" growth, it has 40 200+ m buildings built-UC-Proposed right now, of which only 11 are currently complete and 6 were complete before 2009. The cities current second tallest building is slated to become the 10th tallest if every thing goes to plan.


----------



## Uaarkson

Not enough Toronto in this thread.

My list:

1. NYC
2. Hong Kong
3. Chicago
4. Shanghai
5. Toronto
6. Guangzhou
7. Shenzen
8. Tokyo
9. Dubai
10. Metro Manila


----------



## Yuree

1. Hong Kong
2. New York City
3. Shanghai
4. Tokyo
5. Guangzhou
6. Seoul
7. Dubai
8. Metro Manila/Kuala Lumpur
9. Toronto
10. Shenzen


----------



## haikiller11

*Some forgotten cities*

Nanjing









http://www.gaoloumi.com/viewthread.php?tid=591680&extra=&page=5









http://www.gaoloumi.com/viewthread.php?tid=593257&extra=&page=1


----------



## isaidso

There are quite a few dark horses in China: Nanjing, Chongqing, Shenzhen, Nanning, etc. It's quite possible that 8 of the top 10 skylines in the world 5-10 years from now could be Chinese cities.


----------



## Los Earth

elliot said:


> From another thread:
> 
> Here's a skyline look from 2004 and one for the _near future_ (much of the future render would qualify for 2015 or 2016 except for the one Mirvish/Gehry tower (of 3 proposed) and one Oxford/Foster tower (of 4 proposed) I included which, if approved would be more like 2020 or so). The Holt Renfrew tower and a couple of others would likely be circa 2017.
> 
> Nonetheless, most of what you see is finished, topped off, uc/ (or soon to be).
> 
> Many, many projects missing simply because they would be lost in the clutter and many others are blocked from this POV.
> 
> *Hopefully, despite all my caveats, you'll get a good idea of change from 2004 to 2015*.
> 
> 
> Click on the *LARGE RENDER links* for a much better look.
> 
> *2004 view*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *LARGE RENDER*
> 
> 
> *Future View*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *LARGE RENDER*
> 
> 
> Enjoy.


I heard that there were alot of under construction/proposed projects in Toronto, but I didn't think there were that many :nuts:


----------



## desertpunk

1. Hong Kong
2. New York
3. Shanghai
4. Dubai
5. Guangzhou
7. Chongqing
6. Shenzhen
8. Chicago
9. Tianjin
10. Bangkok
12. Tokyo
11. Makati
12. Singapore
13. Mumbai
14. Toronto
15. Melbourne
17. Beijing
16. Kuala Lumpur
17. Doha
18. Moscow
19. Kuwait City
20. Nanjing
21. Dalian
22. Panama City


----------



## HK999

isaidso said:


> There are quite a few dark horses in China: Nanjing, Chongqing, Shenzhen, Nanning, etc. It's quite possible that 8 of the top 10 skylines in the world 5-10 years from now could be Chinese cities.


Yes, it's very likely. By 2020 every major Chinese city will have a couple of supertalls and / or megatalls. 
The only contenders will be New York, Mumbai, Dubai and maybe Toronto (in terms of massiveness / scale).

Anyways, my top 5:

#1 Hong Kong 
#2 New York
#3 Shanghai
#4 Shenzhen
#5 Dubai


----------



## 1Filipe1

i dont think so..look at hong kong, doesnt have many supertalls, and no megatalls and its arguably 1/2 best skyline of the world..shenzen and all of those i dont like becuase tis so spread out that its not a pleasent skyline..shanghai on the other hand i like because theres like that one spot where most of the supertalls are..


----------



## Eric Offereins

New York. Already the best with 100 years of skyscraper history and now building very tall modern glass towers as well.


----------



## cfredo

With all the talk about Shenzhen, don't forget about Guangzhou!
In Guangzhou we're talking about *7 supertalls* (4 completed and 3 U/C) *in one cluster* and probably the densest CBD in Mainland China!


----------



## isaidso

HK999 said:


> Yes, it's very likely. By 2020 every major Chinese city will have a couple of supertalls and / or megatalls.
> The only contenders will be New York, Mumbai, Dubai and maybe Toronto (in terms of massiveness / scale).
> 
> Anyways, my top 5:
> 
> #1 Hong Kong
> #2 New York
> #3 Shanghai
> #4 Shenzhen
> #5 Dubai


Agree. It's going to be difficult for cities outside China to keep pace. Only a few will manage to stay in the top 10 and it will require large prolonged building booms to do it. As far as non-Chinese cities go my bets are with the same cities you mention: New York, Mumbai, Dubai, and possibly Toronto. Bangkok may be there as well.

*My Top 10 in 2020*

01. New York
02. Shanghai
03. Hong Kong
04. Shenzhen
05. Guangzhou

06. Mumbai
07. Chongqing
08. Dubai
09. Toronto
10. Bangkok


----------



## KillerZavatar

cfredo said:


> With all the talk about Shenzhen, don't forget about Guangzhou!
> In Guangzhou we're talking about *7 supertalls* (4 completed and 3 U/C) *in one cluster* and probably the densest CBD in Mainland China!


with another CBD as dense probably coming within the next 15 years as well


----------



## Redkey

Hong Kong
New York City
Shanghai
Dubai
Toronto

Chicago
Chongqing
Metro Manilla
Shenzhen
Mumbai


----------



## wino

seldomseen said:


> Interesting thread, but what are the criteria being used to determine which city makes the list?


It says 2015, so I guess future projects and all under construction has a HUGE impact on the scorecards?



and I have to say, Toronto is pretty exciting, isn't it? (a bit of old data, but you get the picture)


----------



## wino

There is also a list in wiki that tells which cities have *HIGH Growth* in terms of building construction (hopefully it's accurate)

wiki

in no particular order

*VERY HIGH*
Dubai, United Arab Emirates
Manila, Philippines
Mumbai, India
Ho Chi Minh City, Vietnam
Bucharest, Romania

*HIGH *
New York City, USA
Shanghai, China
Bangkok, Thailand
Seoul, South Korea
Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia
Panama City, Panama
Macau, Macau
Mexico City, Mexico
Istanbul, Turkey
Tel Aviv, Israel
Milan, Italy ---------------> really? First time I heard this... 
Zagreb, Croatia 
Paris, France
Colombo, Sri Lanka
Jeddah, Saudi Arabia
Kuwait City, Kuwait
Karachi, Pakistan


*so which skyline do you think is the dark horse in 2015*?


----------



## schorsch

1. New York
2. Dubai
3. Shanghai
4. Chicago
5. Hongkong
6. Shenzhen
7. Guangzhou
8. Mumbai
9. Chongqing
10. Tianjin

booming, but not top 10: Abu Dhabi, Toronto, Moscow, Mexico, London

future surprises: Chengdu, Jakarta, Hanoi...


----------



## KillerZavatar

wino said:


> There is also a list in wiki that tells which cities have *HIGH Growth* in terms of building construction (hopefully it's accurate)
> 
> wiki
> 
> _list_
> 
> 
> *so which skyline do you think is the dark horse in 2015*?


no Shenyang, Tianjin, Shenzhen?


----------



## isaidso

KillerZavatar said:


> no Shenyang, Tianjin, Shenzhen?


Their 'high growth', 'steady growth', 'low growth' explanation doesn't even make sense. Taken from that wikipedia link above:



> increase - Very high and high has building under-construction growth up to 10% and above, that was equivalent count of about 40 to 100 buildings in a million population.
> steady - growth at 3% or about 2 to 10 buildings in a millions population.
> decrease - gradual growth in 0.05%, which means including demolished buildings with counted under-construction buildings.


As you can see it's a bunch of random thoughts from which you can't make any concrete conclusions. High growth is 10% or better in relation to what? 40-100 buildings/1 million population? What does that have to do with a growth rate? Makes you question the whole table when they can't even write properly.


----------



## little universe

isaidso said:


> There are quite a few dark horses in China: Nanjing, Chongqing, Shenzhen, Nanning, etc. It's quite possible that 8 of the top 10 skylines in the world 5-10 years from now could be Chinese cities.



^^ 

Nanjing, big *YES* :banana: ... Nanning, big *NO* hno:




*My Top 30 Chinese Skylines in 2020*

1. Shanghai
2. Hong Kong
3. Shenzhen
4. Guangzhou
5. Chongqing

6. Beijing
7. Tianjin
8. Nanjing
9. Dalian
10. Wuhan

11. Shenyang
12. Qingdao
13. Suzhou
14. Hangzhou
15. Chengdu

16. Ningbo
17. Xiamen
18. Jinan
19. Wuxi
20. Nanchang

21. Nanning
22. Urumqi
23. Changsha
24. Fuzhou
25. Hefei

26. Zhengzhou
27. Shijiazhuang
28. Harbin
29. Kunming
30. Xi'an


----------



## ThatOneGuy

wino said:


> There is also a list in wiki that tells which cities have *HIGH Growth* in terms of building construction (hopefully it's accurate)
> *Bucharest, Romania*


wtf?:sly:


----------



## windowsoftheworld

Shanghai easily.


----------



## Сталин

Moscow!


----------



## ThatOneGuy

^^ But it's missing the best part


----------



## CarltonHill

My top10 for 2015 best skylines would likely be:

1. HK
2. Shanghai
3. NYC
4. Toronto
5. Chicago, Shenzhen, Dubai
6. Singapore
7. Melbourne
8. Metro Manila, Sydney, Nanjing
9. Bangkok, Chongqing
10. Doha, Jakarta, KL


----------



## Tokyo/Manila

what do u think of Metro Manila though not as good as Kuala Lumpur and Singapore..
could this city be in the top 10 in the future *it does not have iconic supertall buildings.. but it has massive quantity and very dense*
*Massive Metro Manila, Philippines*


Manila-X said:


> A panoramic shot of Metro Manila including Makati. Just took it this afternoon all the way from Dasma, Cavite.
> 
> SCROLL->>>>


----------



## BK81

Toronto seems like it will grow in a pretty impressive way. 

My top cities which skylines will change dramatically are: 

1.Mumbai
2.Chongqing
3.Shanghai (never stop growing)
4.Bangkok
5.Toronto (not often u c a city in the western world grow so fast in skyscraper infrastructure).

I also think that Dubai will decline in their building infrastructure, there is too much supply but too little demand.


----------



## HK999

^^ Just add New York to that list. The city is experiencing the most dramatic change since the 30's. Supertalls are popping up all over the place. Shanghai is behind New York in that matter.
The new WTC alone is a major step in transforming the skyline. And with 432 PA (426m roof!, under construction), Hudson Yards North Tower (408m roof!, approved) and 225W57th (500m roof!, site preparation) the skyline will look insane.

1st cycle: 2012/13: 1WTC, 4WTC, One57 
2nd cycle: 2015/16: 3WTC, 432 PA, Tower Verre
3rd cycle: 2017/18: 2WTC, Hudson Yards North, Girasole, One Hudson, 80 South, 225W57thStr
4th cycle: 2019/20: 15 Penn, Manhattan West, Sherwood

And who knows how many (residential) towers are going to be proposed in the next years...


----------



## haikiller11

I don't think that NYC and HK can be beaten in the next 10 years. HK has it spectacular natural setting whilst NYC has its grandeur architecture.


----------



## skylinecritik

BK81 said:


> Toronto seems like it will grow in a pretty impressive way.
> 
> My top cities which skylines will change dramatically are:
> 
> 1.Mumbai
> 2.Chongqing
> 3.Shanghai (never stop growing)
> 4.Bangkok
> 5.Toronto (not often u c a city in the western world grow so fast in skyscraper infrastructure).
> 
> I also think that Dubai will decline in their building infrastructure, there is too much supply but too little demand.


:lol:youve said totonto is 6/10 and too boring and boxy:heres the link my friend from bangkok just to remind you, your posts from torontos page last month:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=100042591&highlight=#post100042591


----------



## hqho1671

Kafd in Riyadh maybe a good skyline


----------



## BK81

skylinecritik said:


> :lol:youve said totonto is 6/10 and too boring and boxy:heres the link my friend from bangkok just to remind you, your posts from torontos page last month:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=100042591&highlight=#post100042591


That was until I saw this page and the FUTURE skyline, I am not from Bangkok for the 100th time. 

You are from Manila, seems like I have better memory than you .


----------



## hd2033

My list.
1. NYC
2. Hong Kong
3. Shanghai
4. Tokyo
5. Toronto
6. Guangzhou
7. Shenzen
8. Tokyo
9. Dubai
10. Metro Manila


----------



## Bannor

^^

So Tokyo gets both #4 and #8?

What if you combine them? Perhaps they can reach #3 then?


----------



## Monchhichi

My top10 for 2015 best skylines

#1 Hong Kong
#2 New York
#3 Chicago
#4 Singapore
#5 Sao Paulo
#6 Seoul
#7 Shanghai
#8 Moscow
#9 Manila
#10 Bangkok


----------



## deadhead262

Chicago will still be top 4


----------



## QuantumX

It's good to see Miami getting a bit of respect, but I think we'll have too much still under construction in 2015. I think 2020 is going to be more our year to shine. 



1Filipe1 said:


> 1. New York
> 2. Hong Kong
> 3. Chicago
> 4. Shanghai
> 5. Dubai
> 6. Toronto
> 7. Miami
> 8. Singapore
> 9. Los Angeles
> 10. Paris





Dr.StrangeLove said:


> *1. New York
> 2. Hong Kong
> 3. Chicago
> 4. Shanghai
> 5. Dubai
> 6. Toronto
> 7. Miami
> 8. Shenzen
> 9. Los Angeles
> 10. Houston*


----------



## QuantumX

deadhead262 said:


> Chicago will still be top 4


With a skyline like this, Chicago could never even build anything else and still be #4 in my book. I just don't care for the architecture in a lot of these other cities.

Chicago Skyline by ChicagoPhotoShop, on Flickr


----------



## LondonFox

isaidso said:


> London's just in the infancy of skyscraper construction. They're off to a good start, but they'll likely need another 20-30 years to make any top 10 list.



And yet, London still has a Supertall bigger than anything in Canada 

Unless you're counting the antenna on First Canadian Place.


----------



## josevictor_

have to wait until 2015!


----------



## QuantumX

LondonFox said:


> And yet, London still has a Supertall bigger than anything in Canada
> 
> Unless you're counting the antenna on First Canadian Place.


One supertalll does not a great skyline make, and no antennae don't count.


----------



## HK999

LondonFox said:


> And yet, London still has a Supertall bigger than anything in Canada
> 
> Unless you're counting the antenna on First Canadian Place.


The Shard has a huuuge crown. Top floor: 244m.
Source: CTBUH

First Canadian Place is 298m tall, to the roof. I guess the last occupied floor is somewhere between 280m and 290m.

So yeah, it's pretty clear to me as to which one is taller.


----------



## wino

^^ yeah.. i got confused with his statement.... 
i thought i know for sure Toronto has taller towers than London.. 



QuantumX said:


> One supertalll does not a great skyline make, and no antennae don't count.


ironic... 
coz an "iconic supertall" is the only thing Manila needs to get noticed. IMO


----------



## QuantumX

Bannor;101018731I said:


> 'm personally a much bigger fan of the asian sprawling cities where you have life all around you with highrises everywhere....


Something like this maybe? I'm sorry for the large size guys, but it's the only way to see downtown Miami and most of everything around it. It is still difficult to make out Aventura and Sunny Isles Beach north of Miami Beach. We have tall buildings under constructioin now that will be finished by 2015, but the largesr stuff won't come until later. 


Miami Area by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## missioneiro

I like the US cities layout, a dense core with highrises and skyscrapers and flat suburbs.

Brazilian cities are very dense in my opinion, a see of highrises without a identity about what is downtown and what is not... the example is São Paulo but all other major cities are spread with highrises ....


----------



## missioneiro

In Brazil I suppose the most imponent skyline by 2015 will be Balneário Camboriu, a touristic city with normal population of 120.000 and > 1.000.000 in summer!

There 5 from 10 largest buildings in Brazil are currently U/C, including the FIRST real skyscraper from Brazil and highest residential building in South America, with 250m.

Some pics, several buildings over 150m. 

1. Largest apartment buildings in Brazil - circa 165m - 50 floors









2. View from the north beach









3. View from behind... the largest buildings are near the sea...


----------



## MattTheTubaGuy

12 cities in alphabetical order:
Chicago
Chongqing
Dubai
Guangzhou
Hong Kong
Kuala Lumpur
Mumbai
New York
Shanghai
Shenzen
Sydney
Tokyo


----------



## isaidso

There are a few towers here that wouldn't be done by 2015, but the rest looks like an accurate depiction of Toronto in 2-3 years from now. It should be enough to keep Toronto in the game. 

*Original photo:*


Original photo credit: http://www.flickr.com/photos/kolsteren/8557722973/in/photostream


*Future rendering:*


Courtesy of koops65


----------



## hunser

^ Nice! What's that future cluster on the left called? Looks pretty massive.


----------



## isaidso

hunser said:


> ^ Nice! What's that future cluster on the left called? Looks pretty massive.


It's about 4 km north of the lake and called Yorkville. It's Toronto's high end district with all the usual suspects: Four Seasons Hotel, Prada, Louis Vuitton, etc.

In that cluster are the following:

One Bloor: 257m, 75 floors (U/C)
CASA II: 187m, 57m (U/C)
U Condos I: 184m, 55 floors (U/C)
Chaz: ???, 47 floors (U/C)
U Condos II: 158m, 45 floors (U/C)
50 Bloor Street W: 277m, 83 floors (proposal)
37 Yorkville North: 238m, 69 floors (proposal)
37 Yorkville South: ???, 55 floors (proposal)


There are some others, but these are the major ones off the top of my head.


----------



## hunser

^ I see, thanks. Toronto is getting its fair share of skyscrapers. Countless 100m+ buildings and dozens of 200m+ towers under way- pretty impressive if you ask me.


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

Sure, but a 1st supertall would also not be bad.. that would reduce the risk of being confused with Vancouver


----------



## Azrain98

Hudson11 said:


> New York has to be No. 1 for me with towers like these finished by then


^^

still can't beat shanghai...


----------



## hunser

^ What do you mean by "can't beat Shanghai"? In which categories? Except for the Shanghai Tower, I don't see any other exciting project in Shanghai whereas New York has a massive boom (supertalls all the way). The only city which has an even bigger boom would be Shenzhen where megatalls are popping up all over the place. For more info on New York projects visit the thread "New York Supertalls" (signature).



Eduardo L. Ramirez said:


> Sure, but a 1st supertall would also not be bad.. that would reduce the risk of being confused with Vancouver


It's not that bad, I mean Vancouver is dense but really flat. Toronto will get its first supertall in the next years, I'm sure of that. There are already some proposals iirc.


----------



## isaidso

hunser said:


> ^ I see, thanks. Toronto is getting its fair share of skyscrapers. Countless 100m+ buildings and dozens of 200m+ towers under way- pretty impressive if you ask me.


Considering Toronto only has 6 million people, the city really seems to be punching above its weight lately. That said, Toronto's still very much a work in progress. I think it will start 'coming together' around 2018-2020. The city is going to surprise a few people.


----------



## isaidso

Eduardo L. Ramirez said:


> Sure, but a 1st supertall would also not be bad.. that would reduce the risk of being confused with Vancouver


Well there's always the 4 tower Oxford proposal which includes 2 super talls:


----------



## deadhead262

Azrain98 said:


> ^^
> 
> still can't beat shanghai...


Lol, dude I love shanghai but it cant and never has been able to touch New york in terms of skyline.


----------



## alheaine

:lol: i hope manila can keep up with the major skyline players with it's 200+ u/c right now..but most are only highrise..  a handful of skyscrapers and 1 supertall..



























link


















link


----------



## azey

top 10
Shanghai-majestic skyline,the movie Ultraviolet showed me how futuristic this city
Hongkong-amazing backdrop with stunning skyline
New York-with the 1wtc,NYC will be just amazing and revamp
Chicago-glassy 
Dubai-one of a kind,burj dubai dwarfed evrything even a 100 storey building
Kuala Lumpur-with amazing project on the line,KL will be the supertalls city with soul
Paris-all time favourite,la defense area is superb
Sydney-u cant go wrong with the opera house and sydney harbour bridge even for another 100 years
Singapore-the new financial district made this city 100times more beautiful
Abu Dhabi-i hv a feeling,people will keep talking about this city in the future.. *note:the 169storey freedom tower and the current skyline is breathtaking

my list is based on amazing building design in the city,few supertall and wow factor


----------



## frontopcg

Interesting Topic.
Dubai
Hong Kong
New York
Shanghai
Shenzhen
tokyo
Mumbai
Seoul
...

_____________
_Architectural Visualization_


----------



## KillerZavatar

Manila's skyline may become one of the finest in the world, but not in 2015, give the city 10 more years :cheers:


----------



## KillerZavatar

deadhead262 said:


> Lol, dude I love shanghai but it cant and never has been able to touch New york in terms of skyline.


all about what you want for a skyline. new york has a massive amount of skyscrapers for sure and hong kong was the only city ever to beat new york and currently new york is building more than hong kong, so it is becoming number one again.

if you look at the tallest buildings in the city however, for example measuring the average of the 10 tallest, Shanghai beat New York in 2008 (link) already and may stay on top for a few more years, quite hard to say.

In the end it all comes down to preferences, both cities have their appeal and both cities their unique skyline. Both range among the top skylines in the world in any terms.


----------



## cfredo

KillerZavatar said:


> Manila's skyline may become one of the finest in the world, but not in 2015, give the city 10 more years :cheers:


But other cities won't stand still either...


----------



## isaidso

New York 
Shanghai
Hong Kong
Tokyo
Bangkok

Chicago
Toronto
Dubai
Guangzhou
Shenzhen


----------



## TowerVerre:)

New York
shenzhen 
Shanghai
Hong Kong
Chicago
moskow


----------



## deadhead262

No order:

New york
Chicago
Toronto
Shenzhen
Shanghai
Hong kong
Moscow


----------



## JanVL

Warsaw will be doing its best to conquer the European title 



Darhet said:


> ^^It is hard for me to believe, other cities do not stand behind.
> 
> All approved skyscrapers in Warsaw
> Warsaw 2016?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Under construction
> Złota 44 - 192m
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warsaw Spire - 180m-roof, 220 spire,49 fl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cosmopolitan Twarda 2/4 -160m
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plac Unii - 90m
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nimbus - 65m
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Concept Tower - 55m
> Wola Center - 55m
> Eurocentrum - 60m/B
> Hampton by Hilton - 58m
> Atrium One - 55m
> InCity - 55m
> 
> 
> 
> Preparation for construction:
> 
> [Echo] Echo Investment - 155m
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Mennica] Modern Warsaw - 140m
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty Tower - 140m
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prime Corporate Center - 83m
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> acceptance (2015-2020):
> 
> ORCO Dream Tower - 300m, one of the towers on Plac defilad
> One of the towers on Plac defilad - 200m
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaleidoscope - 198m
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UBS Tower - 188m
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Atrium South - 180m
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BBI Development - 180m
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Immobel/Skanska] - 180m (2020?)[/COLOR]
> [PHN] PHN - Kaskada - 170m
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tower of the Jewish Community- 170m (2019? 20?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tower HPO - 167m
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emilia - 160m
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Port Praski - 160m (2020? 22?)
> Port Praski #4 - 140m (2018? 19?)[/Color]
> Port Praski #2 - 120m (2018? 19?)
> M Port Praski #3 - 100m (2018? 19?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prosta Office Tower (Spinaker) - 150m
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [PHN] PHN Tower - 150m (2016? 17?)
> 
> 
> Sobieski Tower - 130m (2017? 18?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [HB Reavis] HB Reavis Chmielna 73 - 130m (2017? 18?)
> 
> [Ghelamco] Sienna Towers 2x130m 1x86m (2017? 18?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Silverstein] Chmielna 89 - 130m (2017? 18?)
> Grupo Prasa Towers - 3x120m[/COLOR]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Qualia Development - 106m (2016? 17?)[/COLOR]
> Impexmetal - 2x100m (2014? 15?)[/COLOR][/B]
> [Europark] Europark Sobieski - 86m (2015? 16?)


----------



## jihada

What about this skyline? LIMA PERU.


----------



## CxIxMaN

1. New York
2. Shanghai
3. Hong Kong
4. Chicargo
5 Toronto
6 London
7 Kuala Lumpur
8 Singapore
9. Moscow
10. Dubai


----------



## CxIxMaN

Kuala Lumpur...




UjaiDidida said:


> Kuala Lumpur Blue Hour by ha_fiz87, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Kuala Lumpur Sunset by ha_fiz87, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/eyzhamshahfiq/8360296061/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/eyzhamshahfiq/8358322796/in/photostream





UjaiDidida said:


> Kuala Lumpur from Bukit Tabur by Sarmu, on Flickr





UjaiDidida said:


> Taman Tasik Ampang Hilir l Kuala Lumpur. Malaysia by Rithauddin, on Flickr





UjaiDidida said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8487443735/in/photostream
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8488721418/in/photostream


----------



## Keete

1.Baku
2.Warszawa
3.Moscow
4.Tokyo
5.Frankfurt a.M.

*Baku (Azerbaijan)*


----------



## Keete

*Baku White City (Baku)*


----------



## teresabaixue

-shanghai
-hong kong
-dubai
-new york
-shenzhen
-guangzhou
-chicago
-chongqing
-moscow
-tianjin（maybe in 2020）


----------



## tita01

manila,jakarta and mumbai will be on top 9-11 spots by 2016

kl,bangkok and will be 7-8 spots by 2016


----------



## Bligh

London has definitely got one of the fastest growing and revolutionary skylines in the world right now!


----------



## Alexenergy

Bligh said:


> London has definitely got one of the fastest growing and revolutionary skylines in the world right now!


Maybe, that's because London is your hometown


----------



## isaidso

Bligh said:


> London has definitely got one of the fastest growing and revolutionary skylines in the *British Isles* right now!


There, I fixed it. You realize that there are about 25 cities building more skyscrapers than London and that some countries have been at it for 130 years? London's skyline is also quite small by global standards, perhaps only 40th largest. Perhaps its revolutionary for Britain.


----------



## Ivanator

1) Hong Kong
2) Shanghai
3) Shenzhen
4) New York
5) Guangzhou
6) Dubai
7) Moscow
8) Chongqing
9) Beijing
10) London


----------



## Humzah

..


----------



## JuanPaulo

Ivanator said:


> 1) Hong Kong
> 2) Shanghai
> 3) Shenzhen
> 4) New York
> 5) Guangzhou
> 6) Dubai
> 7) Moscow
> 8) Chongqing
> 9) Beijing
> 10) London


No Toronto, Singapore, or Chicago? London and Moscow make the list? :bash:


----------



## Hudson11

nice bump lol. I don't see much changing by the end of the year. For most, the big 5 are still NYC, HK, Chicago, Shanghai and Dubai in various orders.


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^ I don't see guangzhou behind Chicago. It basically has a few skyscrapers less cutrently (should change soon), but overall taller main towers. Additionally a megatall observation tower.


----------



## Jay

I can't respect anyone's opinion who doesn't include Chicago. :lol:


----------



## ed500

dankats said:


> India has overtaken both China and USA and currently building more skyscrapers than any country in the world


Info taken from CTBUH
Buildings 150m+ U/C

China - 521
USA - 83
India - 73


----------



## RodsWaste

China has more people, China needs more buildings, simply.


----------



## anunaki12

jihada said:


> What about this skyline? LIMA PERU.



hhahhahaahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## stone island

RodsWaste said:


> China has more people, China needs more buildings, simply.


India will have a bigger population than China in 2030 about 1.4 billion surpassing China's Population according to UN so India needs to build more buildings 
I am sure India is building more skyscrapers than China right now it's not the size that matter it's quantity thats matter . Dubai has the tallest building in Asia not China


----------



## stone island

ed500 said:


> Info taken from CTBUH
> Buildings 150m+ U/C
> 
> China - 521
> USA - 83
> India - 73


India is building more Skyscrapers right now than China it's not about size it's about quantity as India's population will be bigger than China in 2030 according to UN:cheers:


----------



## Vergelf

Is India really building most skyscrapers in the world?


----------



## jaysonn341

Vergelf said:


> Is India really building most skyscrapers in the world?


A lot of Indians on this forum seem to classify their 10 storey buildings as skyscrapers. :lol:
Apart from Mumbai, every single other Indian city looks as flat as a pancake.


----------



## QalzimCity

Hahaha... I can't...lol.

Pratha pancake....
The only worthy city from India is Mumbai.nice development. The other just full of dust.see their roads.


----------



## AZWA1

Have anyone visited Indian forum? Instead of having argument kindly visit the Mumbai forum and count all the projects by yourself.you will get all your answers.you may also visit Delhi forum as tons of projects were also going on there with many supertalls and skyscrapers and by skyscrapers I mean 200m+ towers.
BTW people may accept or not India will be a superpower by 2025-30.


----------



## QalzimCity

No argue on ur 'superpower by 2025-30' claim there.perhaps, India deserves to be one of the world superpower with billions population n nuclear power etc etc.And I'm OK with it.

But THIS WHOLE THREAD IS ABOUT BEST SKYLINES OF 2015------ I shall repeat, 2015!!!

Based on the tittle criteria, none of INDia's cities qualify to enter the top 15, not even the under construction mega skyline of Mumbai.

I would like to invite Indian forumers to look around other tons better skyline cities existed on the surface of earth....
There's no way current condition of Indian cities can top them.

But I still believe, Mumbai will enter the world's top 10 best skylines in 2025.
Till then, chill a bit, don't let ur excessive adrenaline take control....


----------



## stone island

QalzimCity said:


> No argue on ur 'superpower by 2025-30' claim there.perhaps, India deserves to be one of the world superpower with billions population n nuclear power etc etc.And I'm OK with it.
> 
> But THIS WHOLE THREAD IS ABOUT BEST SKYLINES OF 2015------ I shall repeat, 2015!!!
> 
> Based on the tittle criteria, none of INDia's cities qualify to enter the top 15, not even the under construction mega skyline of Mumbai.
> 
> I would like to invite Indian forumers to look around other tons better skyline cities existed on the surface of earth....
> There's no way current condition of Indian cities can top them.
> 
> But I still believe, Mumbai will enter the world's top 10 best skylines in 2025.
> Till then, chill a bit, don't let ur excessive adrenaline take control....


India is biggest democracy in the world with free market economy free press free courts and good relations with US and West and Russia Israel Japan and the EU.India has the world's biggest English speaking people , While there are a lot of construction going on in lot of India's cities like tall skyscrapers and six lane highways the cities which are the best i like are
Mumbai
Noida
Gurgaon
Kolkata
Delhi
Banglore 
Thane
Navi Mumbai
Pune
Kochi
Chennai
Hyderabad
Surat
Ahmedabad
these cities are are million plus population and building loads of skyscrapers metro six lane highways and i think India will have some world class cities by 2025 .:cheers:


----------



## JuanPaulo

Blah..... :troll:


----------



## Fro7en

India is a third world country, one of the poorest in the world actually. Free press? Not really? Democracy? Hmm...


----------



## stone island

jaysonn341 said:


> A lot of Indians on this forum seem to classify their 10 storey buildings as skyscrapers. :lol:
> Apart from Mumbai, every single other Indian city looks as flat as a pancake.


Are you sure apart from Mumbai every other cities in India looks flat as a pancake ? did you visit India recently or saw photos on skyscrapercity :bash:
List tallest buildings 87 floors 117 floor under construction and many more over 40 floors
Kolkata tallest building 45 floors plus 41 floors and many more
Hyderabad 42 floors plus 41 floors and many more
Chennai 42 floors and others under construction
Kochi 42 floors and many more
Banglore 32 floors and many more over 20 floors
Manglore 40 floors and many more buildings
Delhi 51 floors and many building over 20 floors 
Noida 80 floor building and many more talls

every other Indian city looks flat as a pancake ? check it out first before jumping to conclusion :bash:


----------



## stone island

Fro7en said:


> India is a third world country, one of the poorest in the world actually. Free press? Not really? Democracy? Hmm...


India you fool is one of fastest growing economy in the world, world's seventh largest economy in the world $2.3 trillion economy and not receiving economic aid from the West anymore . Nuclear power space power sends rockets to Mars 4th biggest military might in the world and you think it's a poor country ? India with 4th largest number of billionaires the world's largest democracy yes free press and the largest English speaking nation.
India will be Economic Superpower by 2025 with the third largest economy after US and China :cheers:


----------



## Fro7en

stone island said:


> India you fool is one of fastest growing economy in the world, world's seventh largest economy in the world $2.3 trillion economy and not receiving economic aid from the West anymore . Nuclear power space power sends rockets to Mars 4th biggest military might in the world and you think it's a poor country ? India with 4th largest number of billionaires the world's largest democracy yes free press and the largest English speaking nation.
> India will be Economic Superpower by 2025 with the third largest economy after US and China :cheers:


I don't care about the size of the economy, i'm talking about the wealth of the average citizen. India is still very very very poor, sure it has a lot of billionaires but most indians with money leave to Europe or America. The press in India is "Free" (many things are stil blocked). 

India is still a poor country.


----------



## stone island

Fro7en said:


> I don't care about the size of the economy, i'm talking about the wealth of the average citizen. India is still very very very poor, sure it has a lot of billionaires but most indians with money leave to Europe or America. The press in India is "Free" (many things are stil blocked).
> 
> India is still a poor country.


India has lot of billionaires are living in India some have homes abroad like all billionaires but India has over 267 million middle class and Government is lifting many poor people out of poverty .India has population of over 1.2 billion and Government wants to eradicate poverty by 2030 .
India is democracy and the most stable democracy in Asia the facts and the world's largest democracy with largest English speaking population in the world.
Apart from India Japan and South Korea rest of countries in Asia are just Unstable democracies and Socialist States .:cheers:


----------



## Fro7en

India more stable than Japan, SK, Taiwan, Singapore? I don't think so. Please provide me some facts that there are this many middle class people in India, and what is the middle class wage in India exactly?


----------



## stone island

Fro7en said:


> India more stable than Japan, SK, Taiwan, Singapore? I don't think so. Please provide me some facts that there are this many middle class people in India, and what is the middle class wage in India exactly?


Since India became independent in 1947 India has been more stable democracy in Asia that's why India is the world's biggest democracy .
India's has over 267 million middle class and set to rise to 467 million by 2030
this middle class wage in India is India's consumer population buying television cars motorbikes washing machines microvaves oven air-conditioners computers etc etc
India facts with over 312 million television sets in use
140 million motor vehicles in India cars motorbikes buses trucks
there are 960 million mobile phones in India second biggest after China
There 352 million internet users in India
India Has Emerged President Obama of USA
THE FASTEST GROWING ECONOMY IN THE WORLD AND SET TO BECOME ECONOMIC SUPERPOWER BY 2025. INDIA'S RISE AS GLOBAL ECONOMIC POWER IS ONE OF THE MOST POWERFUL STORIES OF THE 21ST CENTURY JOE BIDEN VICE PRESIDENT OF USA


----------



## Chrisred

What is the most beautiful Indian skyscraper?


----------



## stone island

Chrisred said:


> What is the most beautiful Indian skyscraper?


the one under construction and near completion IN 2016 
WORLD ONE BUILDING 117 FLOORS IN MUMBAI IT WILL BE THE TALLEST RESIDENTIAL TOWER IN THE WORLD COST TO BUILT $300 MILLION :cheers:


----------



## jaysonn341

stone island said:


> Are you sure apart from Mumbai every other cities in India looks flat as a pancake ? did you visit India recently or saw photos on skyscrapercity :bash:
> List tallest buildings 87 floors 117 floor under construction and many more over 40 floors
> Kolkata tallest building 45 floors plus 41 floors and many more
> Hyderabad 42 floors plus 41 floors and many more
> Chennai 42 floors and others under construction
> Kochi 42 floors and many more
> Banglore 32 floors and many more over 20 floors
> Manglore 40 floors and many more buildings
> Delhi 51 floors and many building over 20 floors
> Noida 80 floor building and many more talls
> 
> every other Indian city looks flat as a pancake ? check it out first before jumping to conclusion :bash:


Instead of rambling, why don't you post a few photos to show us? :bash:

Here, I checked it out. Found a nice photo of Chennai and Bangalore. Flat as a pancake. Please don't embarrass yourself and count any 10 or 20 storey building as a skyscraper.

Any buildings actually worthy of international attention are in the international threads. So far there's about 5 threads, with 1 on hold. Some Indian forumers need a reality check. 


nashcode said:


> Many others @
> http://www.scoopwhoop.com/news/aerial-photographs-chennai/?ref=social&type=fb&b=0





strike2 said:


> http://kessaku.in/home.html


----------



## stone island

jaysonn341 said:


> Instead of rambling, why don't you post a few photos to show us? :bash:
> 
> Here, I checked it out. Found a nice photo of Chennai and Bangalore. Flat as a pancake. Please don't embarrass yourself and count any 10 or 20 storey building as a skyscraper.
> 
> Any buildings actually worthy of international attention are in the international threads. So far there's about 5 threads, with 1 on hold. Some Indian forumers need a reality check.


These are old photos but many cities are building tall skyscrapers check it out it was Indian Government height restriction in the 1970s and 1990s on tall building that many cities in India just didn't build tall skyscrapers.Now Mumbai is building 117 floor building Chennai Banglore Delhi Kolkata Noida Gugaon Kochi are building tall skyscrapers of above 40 floors, things are changing in India as India is the fastest growing economy in the world :cheers:


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

Might as well just call it the India thread.


----------



## jaysonn341

stone island said:


> These are old photos but many cities are building tall skyscrapers check it out it was Indian Government height restriction in the 1970s and 1990s on tall building that many cities in India just didn't build tall skyscrapers.Now Mumbai is building 117 floor building Chennai Banglore Delhi Kolkata Noida Gugaon Kochi are building tall skyscrapers of above 40 floors, things are changing in India as India is the fastest growing economy in the world :cheers:


Not sure if serious. The photos are taken between Feb-July 2015. Flat pancakes mate.

One of many annoying conceited Indian forumers. Typically all talk and ignores everything else that might burst the precious bubble he lives in.


----------



## iaafosc

stone island said:


> These are old photos but many cities are building tall skyscrapers check it out it was Indian Government height restriction in the 1970s and 1990s on tall building that many cities in India just didn't build tall skyscrapers.Now Mumbai is building 117 floor building Chennai Banglore Delhi Kolkata Noida Gugaon Kochi are building tall skyscrapers of above 40 floors, things are changing in India as India is the fastest growing economy in the world :cheers:


are you the troll who got banned a couple of weeks ago ?


----------



## realitybites-u

iaafosc said:


> are you the troll who got banned a couple of weeks ago ?


wondering the same thing too. :lol:


----------



## realitybites-u

jaysonn341 said:


> Not sure if serious. The photos are taken between Feb-July 2015. Flat pancakes mate.
> 
> One of many annoying conceited Indian forumers. Typically all talk and ignores everything else that might burst the precious bubble he lives in.


True and in my opinion none of the Indian skylines (for now), that is eligible or worthy as one of the world best skylines, they not even eligible to be one of Asian's best skylines!


----------



## iaafosc

realitybites-u said:


> wondering the same thing too. :lol:


well, no Indian living in India is going to make such ridiculous statements....either he's a Pakistani troll or a seriously mental forumer...


----------



## realitybites-u

iaafosc said:


> well, no Indian living in India is going to make such ridiculous statements....either he's a Pakistani troll or a seriously mental forumer...


Haha maybe you're right. He's had mumbling too much and I believe all the forumers here are annoyed with him :cheers:


----------



## stone island

realitybites-u said:


> True and in my opinion none of the Indian skylines (for now), that is eligible or worthy as one of the world best skylines, they not even eligible to be one of Asian's best skylines!


Yes i agree that none of Indian skylines are eligible or worthy of as one of the best skylines in the world at the moment but by 2020 Mumbai is the only city could make it in top twenty ? Rest we have to wait and see as they build more tall Skyscrapers .
There are few Indian cities with a skylines 
Mumbai Gurgaon Noida Banglore and Delhi :cheers:


----------



## stone island

jaysonn341 said:


> Not sure if serious. The photos are taken between Feb-July 2015. Flat pancakes mate.
> 
> One of many annoying conceited Indian forumers. Typically all talk and ignores everything else that might burst the precious bubble he lives in.


I did google of these cities and there are more supertalls now but these photos does goes back in between 1999 to 2005 ?:nuts:
Google now some of the cities like 
Banglore
Noida
Gurgaon
Hyderabad
Chennai
Navi Mumbai
Kolkata 
New photos shows more new super tall skyscrapers :cheers:


----------



## stone island

iaafosc said:


> well, no Indian living in India is going to make such ridiculous statements....either he's a Pakistani troll or a seriously mental forumer...


You are rude please respect other people views have you no basic manners maybe you are a Chinese or from Far East who thinks that the other side of Asia from Middle East to India are not intelligent ? :cheers:


----------



## jaysonn341

^^ If comments are from a serious Indian forumer, I'm beginning to think that is true.


----------



## Fro7en

Indians are intellegent, but you can't deny India is a horrible country right now. It's poor, highly undeveloped and filled with slums everywhere.


----------



## realitybites-u

stone island said:


> Yes i agree that none of Indian skylines are eligible or worthy of as one of the best skylines in the world at the moment but by 2020 Mumbai is the only city could make it in top twenty ? Rest we have to wait and see as they build more tall Skyscrapers .
> There are few Indian cities with a skylines
> Mumbai Gurgaon Noida Banglore and Delhi :cheers:


On this thread we are currently discussing about the best skylines of 2015 and it is irrelevant to discussing or posting pictures from a skylines that is not well defined enough to be one of the best skylines of 2015.


----------



## Fro7en

^^


----------



## eastwest2012

*KUALA LUMPUR, MALAYSIA - THE GARDEN CITY!* :cheers:

*POPULATION:*
METRO: 7.2 Million
CITY: 1.8 Million

Kuala Lumpur Skyline 2015 by Azhar Kent, on Flickr


Panoramic City Center by vedd edd, on Flickr


----------



## jaysonn341

2015 Winners. Not much to dispute. 



christos-greece said:


> NYC Skyline Aerial Sunset by Toby Harriman, on Flickr





lowenmeister said:


> originally posted on gaoloumi by RickBlaine





Oasis-Bangkok said:


> Digging my old archives... by William Chu, on Flickr


----------



## stone island

Fro7en said:


> Indians are intellegent, but you can't deny India is a horrible country right now. It's poor, highly undeveloped and filled with slums everywhere.


I don't have to repeat again please,India is an emerging superpower by 2025 India will have the third largest economy in the world.India is the fastest growing economy in the world.
Today India is the seventh largest economy in the world and third largest economy in Asia after China and Japan.
India is developing fast with nearly 300 million middle class and more billionaires than Europe .India has population of 1.2 billion that's more than continent of Europe and Asia and North and South America. It has problem with 500 million people on poverty but Indian Government lifting millions of poor people out of poverty each year. 
India is one of the richest country in the world with hundred millions of rich middle class and hundred millions on abject poverty .
India has made enormous stride in the last forty years with 4th biggest military might in the world and it is nuclear power and has space program that India has sent Satellite into space and rocket to Mars .
Today India no longer receives Economic Aid from the West US and Japan because the Western Government says India and China are rich countries that has large military might and Nuclear Weapons and Space Programs.
India is the World's largest democracy and China is a Communist Country both nations are striving to make their country a world superpower.
India has thousand of towns and cities over 350 million people lives in cities like Mumbai Kolkata Delhi Chennai Banglore Hyderabad etc etc 
Indian Government is spending trillion of Dollars on Infrastructures like six lane highways Metro new airports sea ports and cities in India are changing fast with super tall skyscrapers shopping malls metros airports .
" INDIA HAS EMERGED" PRESIDENT OBAMA OF USA
"INDIA RISE HAS GLOBAL ECONOMIC POWER IS THE MOST POWERFUL STORIES OF THE 21ST CENTURY" JOE BIDEN VICE PRESIDENT OF USA


----------



## QalzimCity

^^ Definitely as of 2015 mate (read the title)... yes i believe there are plenty of projects planned for Chicago... but in 2015, nothing much changed... but hey,for HK n Chicago to settle at no 3 and 4th place in my list arent bad at all!!


----------



## Taller Better

HK999 said:


> I agree, but other cities are catching up, especially Shanghai and New York.
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :rofl:
> Sorry man, but New York is having like the biggest boom since the 30's...


LOL! And "slow growth" for Toronto, too? I think someone is not really current with North American construction....


----------



## Hatimy25

1.dubai
2.toronto
3.istanbul
4. NYC
5.moscow
6.shangai
7.paris
8.frankfurt
9. london
10.kuala lampur


----------



## hunser

Taller said:


> LOL! And "slow growth" for Toronto, too? I think someone is not really current with North American construction....


Well his post was from 2 Feb, *2013*. Much has changed, North American cities are catching up, und SF, LA, Philly, Miami, Toronto etc. are getting (new) supertalls. :cheers:


----------



## isaidso

Toronto's boom started in 2006 though. By 2009 construction was at a frenzied pace and has kept at that level every year since. You'd have to go back 10+ years to find a year when Toronto's growth was slow.


----------



## dankats

when are we going to best skylines of 2016 ? :cheers:


----------



## dankats

when are we going to have best skylines of 2016 ? :cheers:
New York still my number one in 2016 best skyline in the world with most beautiful iconic buildings in the world Mumbai is the only Island city resembles the city of New York .
Dubai
Hong Kong
Chicago
Toronto
Shanghai
San Francisco
Rio de Janeiro
Singapore
Sydney
Mumbai
Seoul
Johannesburg
Frankfurt
London 
Paris
Moscow
Bangkok
Manila
Jakarta
Sao Paulo
Los Angeles


----------



## jeromekern

_PARIS LA DEFENSE_










_julianoz photographies_


----------



## isaidso

dankats said:


> when are we going to have best skylines of 2016 ? :cheers:
> New York still my number one in 2016 best skyline in the world with most beautiful iconic buildings in the world *Mumbai is the only Island city resembles the city of New York .*


Mumbai is a peninsula but it does result in the same effect: a dense core of towers surrounded by water on all sides. One might also include Chongqing and Vancouver to that list although Vancouver is a midget by comparison. It still manages to look quite good despite having relatively short buildings. You can make out the downtown peninsula in the 3rd shot:

*Vancouver*


Baker by Chris Yakimov, on Flickr


From a distance by lindakatee, on Flickr


Vancouver Aerial by oct2gon, on Flickr Taken on February 9, 2016


----------



## dankats

isaidso said:


> Mumbai is a peninsula but it does have result in the same effect: a dense core of towers surrounded by water on all sides. One might also include Chongqing and Vancouver to that list although Vancouver is a midget by comparison. It still manages to look quite good despite having relatively short buildings. You can make out the downtown peninsula in the 3rd shot:
> 
> *Vancouver*
> 
> 
> Baker by Chris Yakimov, on Flickr
> 
> 
> From a distance by lindakatee, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Vancouver Aerial by oct2gon, on Flickr Taken on February 9, 2016


Mumbai and New York city similarities both are financial hubs of their respective countries,coastal partly island cities, the cities attracts immigrants who come to follow their dreams.
A melting pot of diverse cultures and languages,stark diversity rich/poor being just one of many.
night life cities crazy traffic,taxi cab culture broadway and bollywood millions who make each their homes
Manhattan New York and Mumbai's Marine Drive Nariman Point/Colaba.
Mumbai is the only city in the world that resembles New York and there some 15 supertalls under construction in Mumbai, by 2020 the city of Mumbai will look a bit more like New York City. :cheers:


----------



## isaidso

Strip out the part about being island cities (or mostly island) and having 15 super talls and there are quite a few cities that share all of those qualities. I might add that being a mirror of New York shouldn't be the end goal for a global city, but to be bigger better versions of themselves.


----------



## kacperunia

1.dubai
2.new york
3.istanbul
4.london
5.kuala lampur
6.shangai
7.paris
8.frankfurt
9.toronto
10.moscow


----------



## -Corey-

Seattle is way ahead of Frankfurt, Paris and Moscow


----------



## WingWing

And singapore ahead seattle lol


----------



## isaidso

-Corey- said:


> Seattle is way ahead of Frankfurt, Paris and Moscow


He's entitled to his opinion. That said, I tend not take a top 10 list seriously if there's a European skyline in there.


----------



## dankats

isaidso said:


> He's entitled to his opinion. That said, I tend not take a top 10 list seriously if there's a European skyline in there.


European city skyline does not make it into top ten but European cities have some of great historic buildings which no American or Asians cities have .
Rome Paris Berlin London Athens Madrid Moscow etc etc are great historic cities with great architecture and buildings you would find the best are in Europe unlike those in America and Asia are just Concrete Jungle. :cheers:


----------



## WingWing

Talking about skyline not streetscape


----------



## -Corey-

dankats said:


> European city skyline does not make it into top ten but European cities have some of great historic buildings which no American or Asians cities have .
> Rome Paris Berlin London Athens Madrid Moscow etc etc are great historic cities with great architecture and buildings you would find the best are in Europe unlike those in America and Asia are just Concrete Jungle. :cheers:


We are talking about skylines.


----------



## dankats

-Corey- said:


> We are talking about skylines.


Yes i know we are talking about skylines not architecture and we know best skylines are the cities of North America and Asia all the modern concrete jungle where every cities wants to build taller skyscraper than Dubai, maybe Seattle could build the tallest building then who knows Seattle might get in top ten of world's best skylines.
New York London Tokyo Shanghai Frankfurt Paris Mumbai Milan Moscow Hong Kong Singapore Sydney Johannesburg Sao Paulo Mexico City Toronto etc etc are global financial centres as for Seattle nothing more USA's third rate city.
USA'S most important cities are New York number one in every respect
Chicago
San Francisco
Los Angeles
Houston 
rest just like any other cities in their respective countries example
India
Mumbai is number one in every respect
Kolkata
Chennai
Delhi
Banglore
others like Ahmedabad Surat Pune Kochi Noida Kanpur and hundred rest of cities just are third rate cities .
:cheers:


----------



## isaidso

dankats said:


> Yes i know we are talking about skylines not architecture and we know best skylines are the cities of North America and Asia ....


So it would follow that your top 10 list would come from north America and Asia.


----------



## -Corey-

Seattle a third rate city :rofl:, when those cities you mentioned (like Mumbai, São Paulo, or Johannesburg) get as rich as Seattle then we talk, but as I said, we are talking about skylines, and still those cities you are mentioning do not have better skyline than Seattle.


----------



## dankats

-Corey- said:


> Seattle a third rate city :rofl:, when those cities you mentioned (like Mumbai, São Paulo, or Johannesburg) get as rich as Seattle then we talk, but as I said, we are talking about skylines, and still those cities you are mentioning do not have better skyline than Seattle.


Seattle is like other cities in North America Asia and Europe just another concrete jungle. But Seattle is not a global financial centre just a third rate city like the ones in Europe Asia and India.
New York Chicago Houston San Francisco Los Angeles are USA's most important global financial centres so what is Seattle ?
Look at India's Noida Gurgaon Pune Hyderabad they are just like Seattle third rate cities of India but with great modern skylines 8 lane highways metros hundreds of shopping malls modern international airports .
I know about Seattle 10 tall skyscrapers and a tower with a spaceship on it and you think Seattle have more skyscrappers than Mumbai SAo Paulo and Johannesburg ? :cheers:


----------



## -Corey-

What is Seattle ? The next Sillicon Valley. Thsts spam and I rather not to continuing with this nonsense. Seattle doesn't need to prove anythinG, with 4.5 million is richer than those cities and Seattle has taller buildings than São Paulo and Johannesburg... Get your fact rights, Since we are talking about skylines.

Those cities still do not have better skyline than Seattle. 


Rivaille said:


> Trees starting to leaf out-2 by Greg Shaw, auf Flickr
> Mt Rainier about 30 minutes ago by Greg Shaw, auf Flickr
> Ella Bailey Park-2 by Greg Shaw, auf Flickr
> Seattle Skyline at Sunset by RWightman, auf Flickr
> Seattle from Bainbridge Island by Ingeborg van Leeuwen, auf Flickr





Rivaille said:


> Seattle Golden Hour by Joe Elliott, auf Flickr
> Seattle Pink Hour by Joe Elliott, auf Flickr
> Seattle Blue Hour by Joe Elliott, auf Flickr


----------



## dankats

-Corey- said:


> What is Seattle ? The next Sillicon Valley. Thsts spam and I rather not to continuing with this nonsense. Seattle doesn't need to prove anythinG, with 4.5 million is richer than those cities and Seattle has taller buildings than São Paulo and Johannesburg... Get your fact rights, Since we are talking about skylines.
> 
> Those cities still do not have better skyline than Seattle.


Seattle is just USA's second tier city with about 10 tall skyscrapers and a tower with a spaceship on it while you say Sao Paulo and Johannesburg are important global financial centre and largest cities in their respective countries with more skyscrapers than Seattle.
Panama City Mexico City Caracas Bogota Vancouver Rio de Janeiro Montreal
Buenos Aires Lima Philadelphia Dallas all these cities are bigger cities than Seattle and with great skylines and still don't make it top 10 best skylines in the world.:cheers:


----------



## LDN N7

Take away that observation tower building... and that could be anywhere to be honest.


----------



## WingWing

Nice skyline of seattle

Even though its third tier or whatsoever, it please my eyes better than johannesburg or other cities mentiones. Though they might have larger gdp, more population or larger in size. A skyline doesnt need those criteria to be beautiful


----------



## dankats

LDN N7 said:


> Take away that observation tower building... and that could be anywhere to be honest.


Yes you are right take that tower with spaceship away and that could be anywhere but it has a nice small skyline but if everyone open their eyes in American continent there are other cities have much bigger skyline than Seattle likes of Dallas Montreal Vancouver Sao Paulo Caracas Bogota Lima Panama city Philadelphia Miami Rio de Janiero and much bigger cities than Seattle.
Seattle is just a second tier city of USA and i don't think it get in top twenty best skyline of the world . :cheers:


----------



## dankats

WingWing said:


> Nice skyline of seattle
> 
> Even though its third tier or whatsoever, it please my eyes better than johannesburg or other cities mentiones. Though they might have larger gdp, more population or larger in size. A skyline doesn't need those criteria to be beautiful


I have travelled around the world if you open your eyes Seattle looks similar to many cities around the world nothing special about it the only eye catcher is the tower with a space ship on it take away that it looks like all those second and third tier cities around the world .


----------



## WingWing

In fact without that space tower, the skyline looks better. The density, elegant designs and height variation shows a typical good skyline. Unlike many other cities which doesnt have proper town planning and centralised cbd. 


I didn't say seattle skyline is the most beautiful in america. I know NY, SF, miami, chicago, etc have larger and equally nice skyline.


----------



## ainvan

dankats said:


> European city skyline does not make it into top ten but European cities have some of great historic buildings which no American or Asians cities have .
> Rome Paris Berlin London Athens Madrid Moscow etc etc are great historic cities with great architecture and buildings you would find the best are in Europe unlike those in America and Asia are just Concrete Jungle. :cheers:


Have you "really" traveled around the world? East Asia has many great historic cities, just google Kyoto. Even North America has some old cities with great architecture like Boston or Quebec City.

Quebec City is not as old as cities in the old world, but it's 400 years old. 


012_TOITS_JLR_4369 by Jean-Luc Riendeau, on Flickr


Quebec City by M Silverstein, on Flickr


----------



## dankats

WingWing said:


> In fact without that space tower, the skyline looks better. The density, elegant designs and height variation shows a typical good skyline. Unlike many other cities which doesnt have proper town planning and centralised cbd.
> 
> 
> I didn't say seattle skyline is the most beautiful in america. I know NY, SF, miami, chicago, etc have larger and equally nice skyline.


I had a look at your 30 best skyline and did you pick Seattle ? You did not pick Seattle.
Personally Seattle is just like other thousand of second tier cities around the world and believe me if you take that tower away you wouldn't take a second glance at this skyline 
My favourite cities with towers are
CN tower Toronto
Eiffel tower Paris
and there are hundreds of towers in America Europe Asia and Africa :cheers:


----------



## JuanPaulo

I personally find the Seattle skyline very appealing. I like the layering, juxtaposition of materials, and height diversity. Not enough to put it in my top 20 but definitely not just some second or third tier city....


----------



## dankats

ainvan said:


> Have you "really" traveled around the world? East Asia has many great historic cities, just google Kyoto. Even North America has some old cities with great architecture like Boston or Quebec City.
> 
> Quebec City is not as old as cities in the old world, but it's 400 years old.
> 
> 
> 012_TOITS_JLR_4369 by Jean-Luc Riendeau, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Quebec City by M Silverstein, on Flickr


I was referring to the largest cities in Europe like London Berlin Madrid Paris Moscow Rome that the skyline might not be in top ten in the world but with great historic old buildings that you would not find in American or Asian continent . London Paris Rome attract millions of tourists because of their great historic buildings. :cheers:


----------



## dankats

JuanPaulo said:


> I personally find the Seattle skyline very appealing. I like the layering, juxtaposition of materials, and height diversity. Not enough to put it in my top 20 but definitely not just some second or third tier city....


Take a look at Calgary city Canada it's similar type of second tier city like Seattle :cheers:
Other cities like Panama city Lima Caracas Dallas Philadelphia Vancouver Miami 
Rio di Janeiro Bogota Houston Mexico city Montreal Buenos Aires and list goes on but which one would you pick in your top twenty ? :cheers:


----------



## JuanPaulo

dankats said:


> I was referring to the largest cities in Europe like London Berlin Madrid Paris Moscow Rome that the skyline might not be in top ten in the world but with *great historic old buildings that you would not find in American or Asian continent* . London Paris Rome *attract millions of tourists because of their great historic buildings*. :cheers:


So does Buenos Aires, Mexico City, Quito, Chicago, etc. in the American Continent. There are cities in Asia that are older -and with historic architecture - than many of the European cities you listed.


----------



## dankats

JuanPaulo said:


> So does Buenos Aires, Mexico City, Quito, Chicago, etc. in the American Continent. There are cities in Asia that are older -and with historic architecture - than many of the European cities you listed.


Oldest cities like Damascus Jerusalem Baghdad etc etc ? but Asia have many modern large cities in top ten skylines of the world
Hong Kong
Dubai
Shanghai
Tokyo
Singapore
But oldest European largest mega cities are not in top ten skylines of the world ? :cheers:


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ Make your point, I feel like you are going around in circles. Big skyline, financial centres, historic buildings..... what is it in the end?


----------



## dankats

JuanPaulo said:


> ^^ Make your point, I feel like you are going around in circles. Big skyline, financial centres, historic buildings..... what is it in the end?


That's what many great cities with skylines are some financial centres with historic buildings likes of London Moscow Paris etc etc and and some with tall skyscrapers with great skylines likes of New York Dubai Singapore Hong Kong Shanghai etc etc
Second tier cities defines of population, size,function economic status etc etc which cities like Seattle Calgary Hyderabad Panama city etc etc might have have great skylines but not a world financial global centre :cheers:


----------



## WingWing

Shanghai, singapore, beijing all have great historical architectures as well. Not only skylines they are good at


Again i said seattle skyline though didn't make it top 20 best but it looks better than general cities in south asia


----------



## JuanPaulo

And Panama City is a financial hub not just for Latin America but for the entire world. That is why Panama is known as the Hong Kong of the west. Hong Kong, Switzerland, and Panama are sort of the holy trinity of the banking industry lol


----------



## dankats

WingWing said:


> Shanghai, singapore, beijing all have great historical architectures as well. Not only skylines they are good at
> 
> 
> Again i said seattle skyline though didn't make it top 20 best but it looks better than general cities in south asia


Why South Asia ? Seattle looks better than many first tier cities of Asia, Far East, Europe and Africa because i don't think you know much about South Asia or do you just looking photos on skyscrapercity ?
If you look at Cities around the world first the American continent Seattle would not make it in top twenty
New York
Chicago
Los Angeles
San Francisco
Houston
Denver
Dallas
Toronto
Montreal
Vancouver
Panama City
Caracas
Lima
Sao Paulo
Bogota
Buenos Aires
Mexico City
Miami
Santiago
Calgary
Edmonton
So which is your top twenty cities in American continent ? all these cities are better than Africa, Europe, Asia except just a few like Dubai Hong Kong Shanghai Singapore Bangkok jakarta Manila Tokyo Seoul Kuala Lumpur rest playing catch up with the best in the world .
American cities were head and shoulder above for over 80 years with tallest skyscrapers 6 and 8 lane highways shopping malls metros etc etc :cheers:


----------



## dankats

JuanPaulo said:


> And Panama City is a financial hub not just for Latin America but for the entire world. That is why Panama is known as the Hong Kong of the west. Hong Kong, Switzerland, and Panama are sort of the holy trinity of the banking industry lol


 financial hub ?:lol:
Panama income is just a shipping route in and out from Asia and American continent The Panama Canal like the Suez Canal in Egypt made it easier and quicker from Asia and Europe :cheers:


----------



## ChristianHop182

A couple of pictures I took from a helicopter! NY's skyline.


----------



## JuanPaulo

dankats said:


> financial hub ?:lol:
> Panama income is just a shipping route in and out from Asia and American continent The Panama Canal like the Suez Canal in Egypt made it easier and quicker from Asia and Europe :cheers:


It appears you do not know much about panama besides its canal. For your information, banking and Financial Services yield about 8% of the country's GDP.


----------



## dankats

ChristianHop182 said:


> A couple of pictures I took from a helicopter! NY's skyline.


New York New York best skyline in the world my favourite with some of the best iconic buildings in the world with Empire State building Sear towers statue of Liberty and brooklyn bridge millions love NY it has everything about a huge mega city the city that many immigrants landed in USA . I like San Francisco Miami Chicago Houston Los Angeles Las Vegas Dallas Denver but New York is the best :cheers:


----------



## dankats

JuanPaulo said:


> It appears you do not know much about panama besides its canal. For your information, banking and Financial Services yield about 8% of the country's GDP.


A small central American country with a Panama Canal financial and banking earns 8% of the country's gdp then tourism Panama Canal must generate rest of 92% of the gdp .Panama City has a great skyline and a great city with many tall skyscrapers but it's only a small country so don't compare it with with the big economic superpowers the top ten are
USA
China
Japan
Germany
UK
France
India 
Brazil
Italy
Canada
Panama a country population of about 3.8 million and a economy is on par with likes of Costa Rica Lebanon Tunisia around 88th place in the world economic league .
The worlds largest cities Tokyo 37 million Shanghai 35 million etc etc so what is Panama ? :cheers:


----------



## WingWing

dankats said:


> Why South Asia ? Seattle looks better than many first tier cities of Asia, Far East, Europe and Africa because i don't think you know much about South Asia or do you just looking photos on skyscrapercity ?
> If you look at Cities around the world first the American continent Seattle would not make it in top twenty
> New York
> Chicago
> Los Angeles
> San Francisco
> Houston
> Denver
> Dallas
> Toronto
> Montreal
> Vancouver
> Panama City
> Caracas
> Lima
> Sao Paulo
> Bogota
> Buenos Aires
> Mexico City
> Miami
> Santiago
> Calgary
> Edmonton
> So which is your top twenty cities in American continent ? all these cities are better than Africa, Europe, Asia except just a few like Dubai Hong Kong Shanghai Singapore Bangkok jakarta Manila Tokyo Seoul Kuala Lumpur rest playing catch up with the best in the world .
> American cities were head and shoulder above for over 80 years with tallest skyscrapers 6 and 8 lane highways shopping malls metros etc etc :cheers:


Are u serious? Seattle is better than edmonton and lima at least.

And as i said its south asia not east or southeast Asia. Currently cities in south asia are nowhere near top 50 best skylines in the world


----------



## NYCrulz

dankats said:


> Mumbai and New York city similarities both are financial hubs of their respective countries,coastal partly island cities, the cities attracts immigrants who come to follow their dreams.
> A melting pot of diverse cultures and languages,stark diversity rich/poor being just one of many.
> night life cities crazy traffic,taxi cab culture broadway and bollywood millions who make each their homes
> Manhattan New York and Mumbai's Marine Drive Nariman Point/Colaba.
> Mumbai is the only city in the world that resembles New York and there some 15 supertalls under construction in Mumbai, by 2020 the city of Mumbai will look a bit more like New York City. :cheers:


Are you really freaking comparing Mumbai with New York? Seriously? Sorry to break it out to you but Mumbai on no scale catches up to NY to be THAT global city we're talking (except for its size). I love your love for mumbai thou


----------



## WingWing

Bollywood and hollywood


Yah it sounds similar


----------



## NYCrulz

^^ yeah as long as Hollywood cant help but get copied. Nevertheless, NY is not home to Hollywood despite the fact that many movies are shot there


----------



## dankats

WingWing said:


> Are u serious? Seattle is better than edmonton and lima at least.
> 
> And as i said its south asia not east or southeast Asia. Currently cities in south asia are nowhere near top 50 best skylines in the world


Cities in South Asia nowhere near to 50 best skylines in the world ?
Mumbai comes in top 30 best skylines in the world and i told you before the most supertalls are now built in Mumbai right now but you do not check your facts . 
According to Emporis Mumbai is 20th city with the most skyscrapers in the world .
According to Wiki Mumbai is 15th in the world with skyscrapers above 150 meters .
Seattle could be better than Lima or Edmonton but it would be better than most cities in Asia except Hong Kong Shanghai Tokyo Seoul Bangkok Jakarta Dubai Shanghai and better than every cities in Europe and Africa .
As for Bollywood and Hollywood, India and USA are similar countries with worlds largest democracies free courts free press largest film industries and white and dark skinned people fast foods,freeways luxury homes and apartments billionaires and millionaires film stars,hundreds of cities with airports .Washington is similar to New Delhi and New York is similar to Mumbai and Indian Aryan race are descendants of European race that's in India some people are with white skin blue and green eyes in Northern India.
:cheers:


----------



## WingWing

But from one of the latest pic, i don't find mumbai's skyline is attractive. Nice bridge though. Probably wait for another 5-10 years for those supertalls completed and construction dusts to go off before we put mumbai into top 30










Copyright: Dhaval Motghare


Other than mumbai, no other south asian cities are able to break through top 30 skyline for the next few decades. And please don't put india the same as usa. Its a completely different world. The democracy in india is obsolete, its too complex and draggin the nation back to few years. And all these infrastructures whatever airport high end apartments etc are also can be found in many countries such as indonesia and china. Regarding race, it gots nth to do with the skyline


----------



## KlausDiggy

dankats said:


> So which is your top twenty cities in American continent ? all these cities are better than Africa, Europe, Asia except just a few like Dubai Hong Kong Shanghai Singapore Bangkok jakarta Manila Tokyo Seoul Kuala Lumpur rest playing catch up with the best in the world .
> American cities were head and shoulder above for over 80 years with tallest skyscrapers 6 and 8 lane highways shopping malls metros etc etc :cheers:


I bet, you haven't seen any European skyline.

The Top5 - Moscow, Istanbul, Paris, London and Frankfurt/Main are all better than 

Edmonton, Lima, Bogota, Caracas or Buenos Aires.


----------



## dankats

WingWing said:


> But from one of the latest pic, i don't find mumbai's skyline is attractive. Nice bridge though. Probably wait for another 5-10 years for those supertalls completed and construction dusts to go off before we put mumbai into top 30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Copyright: Dhaval Motghare
> 
> 
> Other than mumbai, no other south asian cities are able to break through top 30 skyline for the next few decades. And please don't put india the same as usa. Its a completely different world. The democracy in india is obsolete, its too complex and draggin the nation back to few years. And all these infrastructures whatever airport high end apartments etc are also can be found in many countries such as indonesia and china. Regarding race, it gots nth to do with the skyline


Skyscraper cities best ranking list put Mumbai 29th best skyline in the world and another website put Mumbai at 20th best skyline in the world .
Both India and USA are similar countries with world's largest democracies free press free elections free courts hollywood and bollywood film stars rich billionaires and millionaires which you people in Far East except Japan can only dream of . :cheers::lol:


----------



## dankats

KlausDiggy said:


> I bet, you don't know any European skyline.
> 
> The Top5 - Moscow, Istanbul, Paris, London and Frankfurt/Main are all better than
> 
> Edmonton, Lima, Bogota, Caracas and Buenos Aires.


The question are these cities better than Seattle ? Seattle is better than European, African and Asian cities except Hong Kong Tokyo Shanghai Kuala Lumpur Bangkok Seoul Jakarta Dubai Singapore :cheers:


----------



## KlausDiggy

Moscow and Istanbul at least have more skyscrapers than Seattle. And also taller buildings.

The skylines are perhaps not quite as nice as in Seattle.


----------



## JuanPaulo

It is pointless to argue with this individual. :troll:


----------



## dankats

JuanPaulo said:


> It is pointless to argue with this individual. :troll:


Everyone has their own opinion about best skylines in the world if Seattle is considered to be one the best skyline in the top twenty best skylines in the world but i don't think it is in top twenty best skyline in the world but what do you think put your best 30 skylines in the world ? :cheers:


----------



## WingWing

dankats said:


> Skyscraper cities best ranking list put Mumbai 29th best skyline in the world and another website put Mumbai at 20th best skyline in the world .
> Both India and USA are similar countries with world's largest democracies free press free elections free courts hollywood and bollywood film stars rich billionaires and millionaires which you people in Far East except Japan can only dream of . :cheers::lol:


So what? Even if ranked in top 30 but what i see quality is not there. No distinct skyline, alot construction dust, slum house beside skyscrapers and few glassy buildings. 


If u think india and usa is the same, usa is 60 years ahead india, japan 40 and china 30 years ahead india. Number of billionaires also lose to china, a country that u think has no freedom. Why a communist country can do much better than world largest democracy? Think!


----------



## DowntownKidz

I believe Mumbai has great potential to have a great skyline in future


----------



## WingWing

But not now. Maybe 5-10 years


----------



## dankats

DowntownKidz said:


> I believe Mumbai has great potential to have a great skyline in future


In India there was height restriction law in 1970s and 1980s so even Mumbai could not build taller than 35 floors but the height restriction was lifted in 2000 then the cities like MUmbai Kolkata Navi Mumbai Thane Pune Chennai Kochi Ahmedabad Hyderabad Banglore Noida Delhi Surat Gurgaon are now building mush taller buildings over 40 floors 150 meter plus but in future the Cities India will have much taller skyscrapers .:cheers:


----------



## dankats

WingWing said:


> So what? Even if ranked in top 30 but what i see quality is not there. No distinct skyline, alot construction dust, slum house beside skyscrapers and few glassy buildings.
> 
> 
> If u think india and usa is the same, usa is 60 years ahead india, japan 40 and china 30 years ahead india. Number of billionaires also lose to china, a country that u think has no freedom. Why a communist country can do much better than world largest democracy? Think!


Which country would you live in China or India the world's largest democracy free elections free votes free courts free press world's largest film industry bollywood and hollywood 100 airports internal flights with many private airlines than China .Yes India has 350 million people living in Poverty but Government is reducing poverty by 2030 India will have the Third largest economy in the world and all the poverty will be reduced.
China is a huge country with largest population making cheap knock offs for the western consumers led to to huge growth in China but believe me China has massive poverty problems in it's mainlands so don't be naive to think China is a first world country China is behind the USA and Europe by 30 years but India is more open country and it shows the world the truth about what India is in with many people are better off and many people are still on poverty.
:cheers:


----------



## KlausDiggy

Moscow International Business Center



mr. MyXiN said:


> *27.03.2016*


----------



## jaysonn341

dankats said:


> Mumbai and New York city similarities both are financial hubs of their respective countries,coastal partly island cities, the cities attracts immigrants who come to follow their dreams.
> A melting pot of diverse cultures and languages,stark diversity rich/poor being just one of many.
> night life cities crazy traffic,taxi cab culture broadway and bollywood millions who make each their homes
> Manhattan New York and Mumbai's Marine Drive Nariman Point/Colaba.
> Mumbai is the only city in the world that resembles New York and there some 15 supertalls under construction in Mumbai, by 2020 the city of Mumbai will look a bit more like New York City. :cheers:





dankats said:


> Cities in South Asia nowhere near to 50 best skylines in the world ?
> Mumbai comes in top 30 best skylines in the world and i told you before the most supertalls are now built in Mumbai right now but you do not check your facts .
> According to Emporis Mumbai is 20th city with the most skyscrapers in the world .
> According to Wiki Mumbai is 15th in the world with skyscrapers above 150 meters .
> Seattle could be better than Lima or Edmonton but it would be better than most cities in Asia except Hong Kong Shanghai Tokyo Seoul Bangkok Jakarta Dubai Shanghai and better than every cities in Europe and Africa .
> As for Bollywood and Hollywood, India and USA are similar countries with worlds largest democracies free courts free press largest film industries and white and dark skinned people fast foods,freeways luxury homes and apartments billionaires and millionaires film stars,hundreds of cities with airports .Washington is similar to New Delhi and New York is similar to Mumbai and Indian Aryan race are descendants of European race that's in India some people are with white skin blue and green eyes in Northern India.
> :cheers:





dankats said:


> Which country would you live in China or India the world's largest democracy free elections free votes free courts free press world's largest film industry bollywood and hollywood 100 airports internal flights with many private airlines than China .Yes India has 350 million people living in Poverty but Government is reducing poverty by 2030 India will have the Third largest economy in the world and all the poverty will be reduced.
> China is a huge country with largest population making cheap knock offs for the western consumers led to to huge growth in China but believe me China has massive poverty problems in it's mainlands so don't be naive to think China is a first world country China is behind the USA and Europe by 30 years but India is more open country and it shows the world the truth about what India is in with many people are better off and many people are still on poverty.
> :cheers:


Can't decide if I find "dankats" annoying or entertaining :lol: is he trolling or serious? icard:


----------



## Yellow Fever

concentrate on the skyline topic, guys and no non skylines related comments.


----------



## NYCrulz

jaysonn341 said:


> Can't decide if I find "dankats" annoying or entertaining :lol: is he trolling or serious? icard:


Talk about all the cities he dont bullet-lists :lol:
BTW, Moscow kept coming cooler than ever in those last few shots, with one tall box winning the shot for me :cheers:


----------



## dankats

Moscow looks cool like many cities in Europe London Paris Berlin Frankfurt Milan Istanbul Warsaw etc etc a mixture of old historic area and new area of modern skyline with supertall skyscrapers and six lane highways .  :cheers:


----------



## benjamin_2423

From Panama


----------



## dankats

benjamin_2423 said:


> From Panama


i like the skyline but nobody from calgary caracas lima buenos aires bogota mexico city montreal has posted a photo yet ? :cheers:


----------



## dankats

We live in 21st century the world's cities are getting bigger with taller skyscrapers and with six lane highways large airports and shopping malls . Whether you are in America Europe Asia Australasia or Africa the cities are more and more beautiful .We can all choose our top cities best 10 or best best 100 cities around the world .
Is our ranking from the usual list like New York Dubai Hong Kong Chicago Tokyo Singapore Shanghai Toronto or the new rising cities likes of Mumbai Panama City Seattle Moscow Dhaka Karachi Lagos Johannesburg Frankfurt Paris Caracas Mexico City Calgary Melbourne Auckland Bangalore Gurgaon Montreal and many more where there are thousand of cities and i say thousand of beautiful cities around the world building taller skyscrapers so pick your top 10 or top 30 best skylines in the world .  :cheers:


----------



## GIGIGAGA

None Indian cities can be in my top 20 or even 30 list for now！


----------



## dankats

GIGIGAGA said:


> None Indian cities can be in my top 20 or even 30 list for now！


So pick your best 20 or 30 or 100 best cities from around the world the world has thousand of beautiful cities :cheers:


----------



## JuanPaulo

dankats said:


> i like the skyline but nobody from calgary caracas lima buenos aires bogota mexico city montreal has posted a photo yet ? :cheers:


*Calgary, Canada*

Calgary Skyline by Surrealplaces, on Flickr

*Caracas, Venezuela*

Caracas, Venezuela by ferjflores, on Flickr

*Lima, Peru*

Distrito de San Isidro. by Gaël Beure, on Flickr

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*

Vista do Rio da Prata - Buenos Aires - ARG by WALLACE ANDERSON (Wally), on Flickr

*Bogota, Colombia*








Untitled by [email protected], on Flickr

*Mexico City, Mexico*








DSC08531 by in-dErick, on Flickr

*Montreal, Canada*

Downtown Montreal - March 2016 by Caribb, on Flickr


----------



## stop that

dankats said:


> We live in 21st century the world's cities are getting bigger with taller skyscrapers and with six lane highways large airports and shopping malls . Whether you are in America Europe Asia Australasia or Africa the cities are more and more beautiful .We can all choose our top cities best 10 or best best 100 cities around the world .
> Is our ranking from the usual list like New York Dubai Hong Kong Chicago Tokyo Singapore Shanghai Toronto or the new rising cities likes of Mumbai Panama City Seattle Moscow Dhaka Karachi Lagos Johannesburg Frankfurt Paris Caracas Mexico City Calgary Melbourne Auckland Bangalore Gurgaon Montreal and many more where there are thousand of cities and i say thousand of beautiful cities around the world building taller skyscrapers so pick your top 10 or top 30 best skylines in the world .  :cheers:


Six lane highways and shopping malls are not new, they are old, they are a 20th century product of the past that are allready being replaced.
Developed cities rarely build giant new highways or shopping malls anymore as they are considered old fashioned and not fit for the modern world of dense public transport networks, advanced infrastructure, high speed rail and subways. Online shopping has made shopping malls increasingly obsolete. 
You have this 'new money' mentality that shiny, new, big = being modern, when infact it's an old 20th century construct considered a thing of the past in most of the developed world. I think your ideal city would be dallas circa 1985.
Indian cities will be different than what your idea of modern is, they will actually be modern, with transport infrastructure and Internet based commerce/economy, more like Hong kong/singapore/europe/japan/N America etc


----------



## dankats

stop that said:


> Six lane highways and shopping malls are not new, they are old, they are a 20th century product of the past that are allready being replaced.
> Developed cities rarely build giant new highways or shopping malls anymore as they are considered old fashioned and not fit for the modern world of dense public transport networks, advanced infrastructure, high speed rail and subways. Online shopping has made shopping malls increasingly obsolete.
> You have this 'new money' mentality that shiny, new, big = being modern, when infact it's an old 20th century construct considered a thing of the past in most of the developed world. I think your ideal city would be dallas circa 1985.
> Indian cities will be different than what your idea of modern is, they will actually be modern, with transport infrastructure and Internet based commerce/economy, more like Hong kong/singapore/europe/japan/N America etc


Internet shopping there are more Internet use in India than Japan and small islands like Singapore Hong kong or Europe if you bothered to check your facts .India has more mobile in use than any other countries in the world except China so check your facts . You can do your shopping on internet in India or book your holidays/hotels and flights so what's big deal about it ?
Internet is destroying many towns and small cities with many shops closed down and many Malls empty of shops in Europe and other parts of the world.
Many western firms are using India for IT and call centres as India has the largest speaking People in the world with estimated 450 million Indians can speak and write English. 
India has modern Malls modern airports tall skyscrapers and more internet user in the world after China . :cheers:


----------



## stop that

You've completely misunderstood my point. Of course India is increasingly using online shopping, mobile Internet etc, just like the rest of the world has been doing for years, and it is because of this that old style shopping malls are becoming obsolete in India too, as they are in most of the world.
Having airports is something much of the world has had for a century or more, its not a sign of modernity. High speed rail/maglev would be more impressive/progressive than 1950s style six lane highways.
My point is your trying to show how modern India is, but you're using bad examples, you're saying it has things that you think are a sign of modernity, but to the rest of the world those things are ancient, and it's almost cringe-worthy watching you boast about them.
India has many other things going on that really are impressive, you should speak of them if you can't contain your nationalistic urge to shout how fantastic India is. 
Talking of shopping malls and highways a hundred years after the rest of the world built them is not the way to showcase your countries greatness


----------



## WingWing

dankats said:


> Internet shopping there are more Internet use in India than Japan and small islands like Singapore Hong kong or Europe if you bothered to check your facts .India has more mobile in use than any other countries in the world except China so check your facts . You can do your shopping on internet in India or book your holidays/hotels and flights so what's big deal about it ?
> Internet is destroying many towns and small cities with many shops closed down and many Malls empty of shops in Europe and other parts of the world.
> Many western firms are using India for IT and call centres as India has the largest speaking People in the world with estimated 450 million Indians can speak and write English.
> India has modern Malls modern airports tall skyscrapers and more internet user in the world after China . :cheers:




Thats because of large population resulting in large number


But what about internet penetration? Hows the fibre optic network coverage? 4G network? I can only say only large cities in india are well covered. In japan, korea, singapore, usa etc all these countries have internet speed over 100mbps. 


Other than connectivity, mass transportation is also important. Highway lanes are no longer in trend. Having public transport such as modern MRT and buses, good infrastructure which provides comfort and ease of access for its population.


----------



## dankats

WingWing said:


> Thats because of large population resulting in large number
> 
> 
> But what about internet penetration? Hows the fibre optic network coverage? 4G network? I can only say only large cities in india are well covered. In japan, korea, singapore, usa etc all these countries have internet speed over 100mbps.
> 
> 
> Other than connectivity, mass transportation is also important. Highway lanes are no longer in trend. Having public transport such as modern MRT and buses, good infrastructure which provides comfort and ease of access for its population.


4G network is slow process might take longer in places like India China and South America and Africa. Japan Korea and Singapore are advance country and small island like Singapore is covered by internet speed over 110 mbps but China and India are still investing in superfast broadband but like you say it's only avaliable in 21 Indian cities at present .
As for public transport India is investing billion of Dollars on metro, bus lanes in cities, high speed trains and rapid transit system and six lane highways 
The topic is about skylines and supertall skyscrapers and the world is building more tall and supertall skyscrapers even Indian cities like Mumbai Delhi Kolkata Banglore Hyderabad Gurgaon Noida Pune are now building and planning more tall skyscrappers oveer 150 meters in Mumbai it's over 300 meters .:cheers:


----------



## dankats

stop that said:


> You've completely misunderstood my point. Of course India is increasingly using online shopping, mobile Internet etc, just like the rest of the world has been doing for years, and it is because of this that old style shopping malls are becoming obsolete in India too, as they are in most of the world.
> Having airports is something much of the world has had for a century or more, its not a sign of modernity. High speed rail/maglev would be more impressive/progressive than 1950s style six lane highways.
> My point is your trying to show how modern India is, but you're using bad examples, you're saying it has things that you think are a sign of modernity, but to the rest of the world those things are ancient, and it's almost cringe-worthy watching you boast about them.
> India has many other things going on that really are impressive, you should speak of them if you can't contain your nationalistic urge to shout how fantastic India is.
> Talking of shopping malls and highways a hundred years after the rest of the world built them is not the way to showcase your countries greatness


Maybe the West and North America built tall skyscrapers shopping malls and six lane highways 100 years ago but in Asia China India and Africa these development are taking place now as they the emerging economies or Third World as people call it .
The cities in China India Africa Asia are changing fast which is good for them to catch up with the West and North America .
If you are talking about Internet shopping which is a good thing but like i lived in the West and UK and Europe and you can come see for yourself in the last ten years many shops have closed down in city centre and small town centres and many shop units empty in Shopping Malls because of online shopping which is harming the shops in many towns and cities in the West .
The topic about skylines and supertall skyscrapers which the world is changing i did not mention India just an example but around the world places like Asia Africa South America and Middle East that the ciities are changing fast with tall skyscrapers shopping malls six lane highways and metros etc etc :cheers:


----------

